# egg sharing waiting for a match?



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Hi ladies, 

Just looking for advice I've had all my blood results back and everything is great so the clinic said we just wait now to be matched they couldn't give me a time frame as they said atm they have no lady's waiting 

So just wondering from your experiences how long did you guys have to wait to get matched ?  I'm with londons womens clinic.

Really eager to start my ivf treatment to get that bfp I've been longing for.

Thanks for taking the time to read and grateful for any info 
Maria x


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi and welcome to ff.

Can I ask which LWC you are with? I am in the same position as you. Been accepted bit there isn't anyone in the waiting list. I'm in Swansea. 

The ladies in the forums are lovely and very supportive. Xx


----------



## Blueestone (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi all 

Nothing to add but suprised there's no one waiting - is that because of the recipients wish lists?

Blue x


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

sfj said:


> Hi and welcome to ff.
> 
> Can I ask which LWC you are with? I am in the same position as you. Been accepted bit there isn't anyone in the waiting list. I'm in Swansea.
> 
> The ladies in the forums are lovely and very supportive. Xx


Hi, 
Small world I'm also with lwc swansea.

Only been told that at the moment they do not have any ladies waiting to receive eggs.


----------



## sfj (Jan 10, 2016)

I was told that as well. Can't say I'm impressed mind. Im considering going to a different clinic because of this reason. 

When did they tell you this? Xx


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Yes I was also really shocked as before going through the process to become an egg sharer they said frequently how they always need egg donors etc as they always have ladies in great need.

I got told the news on Monday.

What clinic were you thinking of going to? 
Will you need to repeat everything and start again?  

Sorry for all the questions but have also been thinking about another clinic


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm with CRGW in Llantrisant (I live in Swansea but LWC wouldn't accept me until I lost a stone!) and they are great. I know that they have a few recipients ready and waiting right now as I've been going through the matching process for my second cycle. Additionally, you still get a free cycle if you aren't matched in 12 weeks. 

CRGW do free consultation for potential egg-sharers. You can get copies of your tests sent across to them to avoid paying for more tests, however LWC may charge you to release your notes/cover the tests if you haven't paid for them yet. Otherwise your GP may be willing to do them for you if you ask nicely


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

Just thought I would update my post
Finally been paired up with a lady and will be starting the pill 
Wednesday it's been a long wait but the time has finally come to get the ball rolling so excited and nervous

Hope all you ladies are well and treatment is going good x


----------



## bevvy82 (Jan 15, 2015)

Im with Bourn Hall in Cambridge (I know its too far for you) and im on my 3rd egg share attempt. Each time I have waited no more than 3 weeks for a match as there are not many donors in this area but have a lot of recipients waiting. The Doctor told me that some people at this clinic have been waiting for 2 years to get a donor....but I dont know if this is because they are a bit to fussy on their donor (My doctor told me he has had people turn down donors because they dont have A levels or Degrees!!) xx


----------



## 2_mums123! (Oct 17, 2015)

bevvy82 said:


> Im with Bourn Hall in Cambridge (I know its too far for you) and im on my 3rd egg share attempt. Each time I have waited no more than 3 weeks for a match as there are not many donors in this area but have a lot of recipients waiting. The Doctor told me that some people at this clinic have been waiting for 2 years to get a donor....but I dont know if this is because they are a bit to fussy on their donor (My doctor told me he has had people turn down donors because they dont have A levels or Degrees!!) xx


Only 3 weeks wow that's great! 
I honestly never thought it would take this long was just about to transfer to a different clinic too then I got the call.

I wish you all the very best with egg share no 3
Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Nicquie😜 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hi all 

Im with Lister Clinic in London

I had test all clear 12th April 

Got matched friday 22nd April  

I did not expect to be matched so quickly


----------



## marty123 (Dec 26, 2015)

This time we are passing DE IVF in Ukraine. Going abroad wasn't a spontaneous decision as the cost at home was too high for us. So we were ready for risks, including long waiting time. But the process went pretty quickly for us. Donor matching program was completed in 2 weeks. Here we go! 
Baby dust to all of you, lovelies!


----------

